# What is it about fox poo?



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie had her first puppy trim yesterday and she came back all fluffy and smelling so sweet and what did she do? Rolled her face, head and ears in fox poo over and over again I could have killed her! My Bonnie is such a Tomboy!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tilly is the same. So frustrating. 
It has to be the sent. 


Jeanie x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

lol, sorry but that is funny. I guess what we think smells lovely is not their idea of lovely and visa versa


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's strange ,Betty has never rolled in fox poo and she walks off lead in the woods on a daily basis


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> It's strange ,Betty has never rolled in fox poo and she walks off lead in the woods on a daily basis


Betty has taste.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh but she has plenty of other bad habits


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh dear naughty Bonnie! hno:

Daisy is a roller! Half the time I can't see what she is actually rolling in.....except yesterday when I could quite clearly see it was a dead rat!  Good job we love our Cockapoos eh??!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Just out of coincidence is it only cream cockapoos? 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

*Not just cockapoos *

Hi all,just to let you know that Cockapoos are not the only ones.I dog sit a beagle who is addicted to fox poo.I had to wash her twice yesterday.In the afternoon she came back from her usual mad dash around the woods and we couldn't see her collar because she had so much fishy smelling fox poo on her 
XC


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Ewwww! hno:


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Now I'm only getting this second hand but my friend who has owned dogs for years told me the best way to get rid of the smell of fox poo is to put on tomato ketchup before bathing them.. I really don't know if this works.. it sounds bizarre but ???


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Lins61 said:


> Now I'm only getting this second hand but my friend who has owned dogs for years told me the best way to get rid of the smell of fox poo is to put on tomato ketchup before bathing them.. I really don't know if this works.. it sounds bizarre but ???


I have also heard this, apparantely it breaks down the oils in the fox poo and gets rid of the smell. Unfortunately, if you have a light coloured dog, it also stains the coat!

I am lucky with Freddy, as a pup, he used to roll and he would get a telling off.... now he just wees on it! Much more satisfactory


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Now come on Tess it just smells so goooood , Mine tend to do it after they've had a bath, obviously to them they dont smell quite so good lovely and clean xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

No wonder we call them little stinkers, so often


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Just out of coincidence is it only cream cockapoos?
> 
> 
> Jeanie 😉
> http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


No any colour, Millie is Blue Roan and a fox poo roller. 

Not keen on tomato ketchup I've heard of this before. I just get Millie straight into the bath and wash her with Pet Head, it smells great.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh I just tried Pet head for the first time I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!! trumps all the other shampoos I have used! it lathered up nice and thick, you could see the dirt coming off....and she is now SO SOFT!! I am in love with it....and she smells scrumptious! pears!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Oh I just tried Pet head for the first time I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!! trumps all the other shampoos I have used! it lathered up nice and thick, you could see the dirt coming off....and she is now SO SOFT!! I am in love with it....and she smells scrumptious! pears!


Def the best shampoo out there. I let Tilly dry naturally after it and her coat looks fab and feels so soft. 


Jeanie x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Tomato sauce or brown sauce works great. 
Basically it's the vinegars( acids) that break down the smell. If any of you are Kim and Aggi friends you will know this lol
And because the sauce is thick and it sticks, it stays on and gets chance to work it's magic. You can work it in deep, not nice but effective!


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

Well Monty loves fox poo and he is red!! Hasn't rolled for a few weeks but needed a bath desperately so this morning when I saw him rolling, didn't even bother to go and investigate - just took him home and stuck him in the bath. He also likes rolling around on top of dead rats!!

What joy huh!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a beagle who seems to think Fox poo is the world's greatest perfume  Hoping Dexter chooses a more pleasent form of cologne!


----------

